# Tracker EKS HABITATION DOOR



## John C (Oct 31, 2017)

Our Tracker EKS habitation door latch has broken three times and been replaced under warranty twice. On the last occasion I had to pay for the labour even though it was only a few months since the last replacement. Firstly why does the door lock keep breaking?
Secondly why does Autotrail not acknowledge that there is a problem? Their response to a complaint was that I should have approached Dometic who make the door. The van was registered in May 2015 but three new door locks apparently is of no concern. Any body else had problems.
John C


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's sad that they really don't make them like they used to:surprise:


----------



## RobTzr (Jan 8, 2018)

The Habitation door on my 2015 Tracker failed today. I found that it would not latch closed. Since we are currently in Spain and unlikely to be able to find an Autotrail dealer, I took off the internal plastic trim of the door and discovered that two very small springs had broken. I bent the spring ends to make loops so that they would hook on the relevant part of the door mechanism and hey presto, the system now works perfectly. The basic mechanism was fine, the only problem was the two broken springs. Hard to imagine both springs in different positions, failing at the same time so I suspect that we had been using the door for quite a while with just one spring before the other one finally failed. I Reassembled the plastic trim and we are now back to normal working. Cost nothing. However, I do wonder how much it would have cost to have the repair done by the Autotrail dealer. In theory it should be 50p for two springs plus maybe 1hour for the work.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

About £60 I suppose.

Anyway, Welcome to the forum RobTZR.

Might I suggest that you complete the signing in procedure by filling in your profile. If you subscribe (Free of Charge) you will then be entitled to gain to access our top secret areas that contain ???????? Sorry I cannot tell you. 

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well you could Drew, but then VS would have to shoot you  

Hi Rob and welcome to MHF, the subscribing process is in a state of flux right now as changes are made, so you might have to bear with it, but we're worth it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a pal with a 2011 Navajo (earlier version of the Tracker) he spends a LOT of time away in his (like eight weeks at a time a couple of times a year) and has never had any issue with his hab door (other than the rubbish retaining catch, which doesn't!!)

Perhaps the older model had "better" quality components??

Andy


----------

